# B&M shifter Mod



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am thinking of replacing the stock shifter base plate which the B&M shifter is bolted to with a new base plate of billet aluminum. I will then use two existing threaded holes in the B&M shifter base and bolt from underside of new trans base plate. Then I will thread two new holes in shifter base plate at front of shifter and bolt from underside of new trans plate. This would give four mounts points for shifter base and much stronger base plate for shifter. Does anyone see an issue with this fabrication. I could even use a gasket between the shifter base and cover for shifter noise issue. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The B&M shifters have been know to break at the ball end. Also, 2nd to 3rd shift is very knotchy. I've modded 
a stock shifter, had a B&M and modded a handle for it, and bought a GMM Race shifter and never looked back. 
It shifts MUCH better than the B&M. The B&M, at it's best, is closer to the stock shifter than it is to the GMM.

Larry


----------

